# صور قديسين



## النهيسى (26 يونيو 2011)

_



__*






*_​_
* القديسة ريتا





الملك قسطنطين والملكة هيلانة





**
الملكة هيلانة




القديس نيقولاوس




**القديس اوغسطينوس





**القديس برنابا





القديس برثلماوس





القديس خرستوفر حامل المسيح






القديسة اليزابيث




*



*القديس أبانوب النهيســى

*












*اطفال بيت لحم*​



*





**الانـــبـــا يـــونــــس القـــصـــير*​ 

*





**

الانـــبــا مــقــار مـــكـــاريــــوس​* 

*





**الـشــهــيــد ابـــو فـــام الــجـــنــد*​ 

*





*


*الـشــهــيــد ونــــس*​ 

*





**الـــشـــهــيــدة الــعــفــيــفــة دمـــيــانــة*​ 

*



*​ 


*
القـــديــس ســـمـــعـــان الــخـــراز​* 

*





**القديسة ابراكسيا*​ 

*





*


*القديسة اربسيما*​ 

*





القديس أنبا ابرآم
*



​​​​​​​​
_​


----------



## النهيسى (26 يونيو 2011)

_
__



_

_ القديس مار مينا_

_



_

_ القديس الأنبا مينا آما مينا_

_



_

​


----------

